# Making new bolt look old



## drsuperbe1916

How could I age a new bolt to make it look old?


----------



## frankster41

*bolt pantina*

The method I use is I heat it up with a propane torch and burn the plating off of it. I do this outside with a resperator on, smoke from the plating can be hazardous to your health. Then when it cools down I put a little oil on it. When heating it up you will see the color of the bolt change.
Frankster41


----------



## jpromo

How old do you want it to look? If you want it really rusty you could leave the bolts in vinegar overnight then take them out and don't dry them off. Vinegar should take the coating off and they should flash rust pretty quickly just air drying. You might be able to clean them up from there to get the desired effect.


----------



## Ranger Dan

*Acid Etching*

One of those television gunsmith shows recently had an episode in which they "antiqued" a gun barrel by submersing it in a tub filled with wet coffee grounds (for a week or two, if I recall correctly).  It looked pretty convincing, so I filed a mental note.


----------



## drsuperbe1916

*Making new look old*

Thanks a lot, I will try all three, or a combination, and see what I get.  I just don't want it to stand out, and would like it to look close to the rests of the hardware, but not rusty.


----------



## abe lugo

*last method*

just buy parts bikes for the hardware. or just collect old hardware when you see it.


----------



## Uniblab

Most hardware is plated originally. Zinc being one of the most common flavors. If you're doing a 100% correct restoration then you should seek out an original bike (or one made by the same company and of the same time frame as yours) and research the type of finish on the hardware.

If the heads of the bolts are unmarked and there's nothing else special about them then you could just replace them with new, but ones that are specific to the bike would require refinishing (replating). I realize that this is ridiculous for the typical old bike but this is the process I use with restoring high value cars.


----------



## Rockit!

*gun blue*

You can run down to the local sporting goods store and get a small bottle of gun blue. It works on zinc too.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

If its a schwinn bolt...let me know i may have a rusty one free..you pay shipping...


----------



## drsuperbe1916

*Heated Bolt*

Thanks all, I heated them to red hot, quenched them, and got just the patina I wanted.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

There is a brown finish used on gun barrels too.  Looks just like rust and you can age it with fine grit paper.


----------



## 37fleetwood

some of the things you guys come up with crack me up!
I know it's not as exciting but you might try this in future.
basically it tarnishes most metals.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380095179751?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## SirMike1983

Ozark Flyer said:


> There is a brown finish used on gun barrels too.  Looks just like rust and you can age it with fine grit paper.




Birchwood Casey Plum Brown. I have a 12 gauge musket that I used it on.

Be very careful about using plum brown on threads. If you apply the plum brown and then screw in the bolt while the browning is still active and not totally finished, the threads can rust fast and freeze the bolt.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

I have extra older used bolts by the bucket full.What one or two do you need


----------



## tailhole

*pissing*

I antiqued a new bell by getting it red hot in a fire and pissing on it.  Then repeat.  Turned out pretty good considering it was a brassy, shiny piece prior to me having to pee.


----------



## rustjunkie

tailhole said:


> I antiqued a new bell by getting it red hot in a fire and pissing on it.  Then repeat.  Turned out pretty good considering it was a brassy, shiny piece prior to me having to pee.




Brass can be easily and quickly patinated by suspending the item in a jar over ammonia.
The results are quick, lasting....and sanitary


----------



## tailhole

Yeah, but when you gotta go, you gotta go!


----------



## 37fleetwood

remind me not to ring your bell...


----------



## tailhole

I've also done the same, but instead of pee, dipped in used motor oil.  Decent results, but it's an outside activity for sure.


----------



## pedal4416

If you want the bolt to look convincingly old you also have to get out the vise grips and round it a bit like some kid got to it at some point over the years.


----------



## tailhole

pedal4416 said:


> If you want the bolt to look convincingly old you also have to get out the vise grips and round it a bit like some kid got to it at some point over the years.




ain't that the truth!!


----------



## Iverider

For a quick fix I'll brush muriatic acid over the bolt head or any part that's visible, then rinse. Removes the zinc plating and goes immediately to a dull grey. It'll surface rust over a short amount of time.

Rounding off bolt heads! Fantastic distressing idea


----------



## bikewhorder

tailhole said:


> I antiqued a new bell by getting it red hot in a fire and pissing on it.  Then repeat.  Turned out pretty good considering it was a brassy, shiny piece prior to me having to pee.




I need to make some bolts look old and I'd like to give this a try but I'm not sure how to go about it.  Could you please post a detailed video of your technique?


----------



## Duck

Why not just use an old bolt? If you don't have any, I'll gladly sell you all you could ever use, and more. Cheap.


----------

